# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Ζώα και πουλιά: η φύση έχει δικαιώματα και μέσα στις πόλεις!

## Efthimis98

*Ζώα και πουλιά: η φύση έχει δικαιώματα και μέσα στις  πόλεις**!!!*



Ο  σεβασμός για τις άλλες μορφές ζωής είναι δείκτης για τις αξίες του  πολιτισμού μας. Τα ζώα που ζουν στις πόλεις και στην ύπαιθρο έχουν  ανάγκη από καταφύγιο, ......τροφή αλλά και  αποφυγή κάθε απάνθρωπης μεταχείρισης. Οι Δήμοι και οι Περιφέρειες  μπορούν να έχουν πολύπλευρο ρόλο σε συνεργασία με τις διάφορες ΜΚΟ και  φορείς που ασχολούνται με θέματα ζώων.
Οι Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι ζητάμε την άμεση παρέμβαση και συνεργασία τους σε μια σειρά θέματα:
•     Είμαστε αντίθετοι στην πώληση ζώων από καταστήματα. Η πολιτεία  οφείλει να προχωρήσει σε απαγόρευση της πώλησης ζώων από καταστήματα  όπως αυτό συμβαίνει σε άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο,  ζητάμε αυστηρούς ελέγχους για τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης των ζώων στα pet  shops που εμπορεύονται ζώα και αποκλεισμό της δυνατότητας να εκθέτουν  ζώα στο πεζοδρόμιο. Νέες άδειες θα πρέπει να εκδίδονται μόνο για  καταστήματα που δεν εμπορεύονται ζώα, με απώτερο στόχο να σταματήσει η  εμπορευματοποίηση των ζώων.
•    Ζητάμε αυστηρούς ελέγχους για την τήρηση της απαγόρευσης εμπορίας κάθε είδους ζώων από πλανόδιους και υπαίθριους πωλητές.
•     Οι Περιφέρειες και Δήμοι της χώρας θα πρέπει να προχωρούν σε  τακτικούς ελέγχους για να σταματήσουν την παράνομη εκτροφή ζώων για  μεταπώληση.
•    Οι Δήμοι θα πρέπει να δεσμευτούν ότι δεν θα δέχονται  τσίρκο με ζώα στα όριά τους. Οι ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟΙ μαζί με το σύνολο  των φιλοζωικών σωματείων της χώρας στηρίζουν την απαγόρευση των τσίρκο  με ζώα σε όλη την Ελλάδα.
•    Η λήψη μέτρων κατά της θανάτωσης ζώων  με δηλητηριασμένα δολώματα «φόλες» είναι απαραίτητη. Προτείνουμε  περιορισμούς στη διακίνηση ουσιών που χαρακτηρίζονται τοξικές από τον  ΕΟΦ και το Γενικό Χημείο του Κράτους, καταγραφή των στοιχείων των  αγοραστών, ολική απαγόρευση για όσες ουσίες δεν είναι απόλυτα  απαραίτητες για άλλες χρήσεις, εντατικούς ελέγχους σε φυτώρια και όσους  εμπορεύονται φυτοφάρμακα για τον εντοπισμό παράνομων σκευασμάτων,  απαγόρευση της πώλησης σκευασμάτων που σκοτώνουν ζώα (ποντικοφάρμακα)  από supermarkets και μη εγκεκριμένα καταστήματα.
•    Οι Δήμοι θα  πρέπει να προχωρήσουν στη δημιουργία ειδικής υπηρεσίας με συνολική  ευθύνη για τα θέματα ζώων, όπως ορίζει ο Νόμος 3170/2003 και να  συνεργαστούν με τις τοπικές φιλοζωικές οργανώσεις (π.χ. στις επιτροπές  παρακολούθησης για προγράμματα στείρωσης αδέσποτων).
•    Καθορισμός  αρμοδιοτήτων για τη Δημοτική Αστυνομία σχετικά με τις κακοποιήσεις και  δηλητηριάσεις ζώων και με σχετικές καταγγελίες. Επιβολή προστίμων και  μέριμνα ώστε οι κηδεμόνες των ζώων να θεωρούνται υπεύθυνοι για τυχόν  ζημιές και τραυματισμούς που μπορεί να προκάλεσαν τα ζώα τους. Έλεγχος  σήμανσης δεσποζόμενων ζώων.
•    Ανάληψη καθηκόντων από τη δασοφυλακή  σχετικά με τα ζώα στην ύπαιθρο. Έλεγχο σήμανσης για τα δεσποζόμενα ζώα  (κυνηγών και κτηνοτρόφων), έλεγχο περιπτώσεων κακοποιήσεων, κ.α.
•     Δημοτικά προγράμματα στείρωσης αδέσποτων σε μόνιμη βάση, με όλες τις  προδιαγραφές του νόμου και πάντα σε συνεργασία με φιλοζωικές οργανώσεις.
•     Δημιουργία δημοτικών κτηνιατρείων (όπου δεν υπάρχουν), με έμφαση στα  αδέσποτα. Με συμβολική τιμή θα μπορούσαν να παρέχουν κάποιες υπηρεσίες  (εμβολιασμούς, στειρώσεις, αποπαρασιτώσεις) και για τα δεσποζόμενα ζώα  σε άτομα με χαμηλό εισόδημα.
•    Αποτελεσματική οργάνωση της βάσης  δεδομένων για την ηλεκτρονική ταυτοποίηση των δεσποζόμενων σκύλων, σε  συνεργασία με τον Πανελλήνιο Κτηνιατρικό Σύλλογο, ώστε να γίνεται εφικτή  η ανεύρεσή τους όταν χάνονται ή πέφτουν θύματα κλοπής. Τακτική αναφορά  στις αντίστοιχες Περιφέρειες και συνεργασία με τις τοπικές φιλοζωικές  οργανώσεις.
•    Ευαισθητοποίηση των κηδεμόνων ζώων, σε συνεργασία με  ζωοφιλικές οργανώσεις, για την καθαριότητα και την υγιεινή των δημόσιων  χώρων της πόλης. Τα πρόστιμα για περιττώματα στο δρόμο να  χρησιμοποιούνται σε προγράμματα προστασίας των αδέσποτων ζώων.
•     Δυνατότητα μεταφοράς ζώων συντροφιάς με τα Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς, με  παράλληλα μέτρα για να μην ενοχλούνται οι άλλοι επιβάτες.
•    Στους  αρχαιολογικούς χώρους, η κατάργηση της χρήσης ζιζανιοκτόνων μπορεί να  σταματήσει τις μαζικές δηλητηριάσεις πουλιών. Πάρκα, ρέματα και  αρχαιολογικοί χώροι μπορούν να προσφέρουν καταφύγιο σε πουλιά με τη  φύτευση σποροφόρων φυτών για την τροφή τους.
•    Έλεγχοι σε όλους  τους δίαυλους διακίνησης ειδών άγριας ζωής σχετικά με την ύπαρξη  συνοδευτικών πιστοποιητικών που προβλέπει η συνθήκη CITES.
•    Ίδρυση περιφερειακών κέντρων Περίθαλψης Άγριων Ζώων σε συνεργασία με μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις.
•    Καμία έκδοση νέας άδειας για καταστήματα γουναρικών.
•     Μαθήματα φιλοζωίας και περιβαλλοντικής ευαισθητοποίησης στα σχολεία  που παράλληλα με την προώθηση της φυτικής διατροφής, θα συμβάλλουν στην  αρμονική συνύπαρξη με τα ζώα. Διάθεση χορτοφαγικών υγιεινών επιλογών στα  κυλικεία των σχολείων.
•    Ενημερωτικές εκστρατείες για τα οφέλη  της φυτικής διατροφής, ενέργεια η οποία συνδέει την προστασία των ζώων  με θετικά αποτελέσματα για το περιβάλλον και την ανθρώπινη υγεία.
•     Διοργάνωση σεμιναρίων και εκδηλώσεων για την ευαισθητοποίηση των  δημοτών σε θέματα ζώων. Έκδοση φυλλαδίων ενημέρωσης των δημοτών για τις  υποχρεώσεις τους απέναντι στα ζώα και τις ποινές που προβλέπει ο Νόμος.

Πηγή: etoliko news.

----------

